# Red Dot Scopes



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never used, nor in any way familiar with the red dot scopes. How do they work (operate) and what are their advantages/disadvantages over traditional scopes?


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Have a Tasco PDP3 on my Super Redhawk .44 for the last 8 years, no issues. Fast on the point, love it. Now I'm not big into Tasco products, this one has held up to at least 500 rounds of shout H110 loads. Have the same unit on a single six ruger for the same length of time with no problems. So there's 2 units on both ends of the recoil spectrum for approx. 110.00 each. Just keep both eyes open, place the dot and pull the trigger, I'll never use a scope on a handgun for my shooting applications again.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

red dots are not true "scopes", they are actually an electronic sight. I have one on my evil black rifle and absolutely love it, makes for extraordinary quick target aquisition, like the previous poster said, put the dot on the target, pull the trigger, what could be simpler than that?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

red dots are parallax free... sturdy and reliable.

acog, pro-dot, etc.. are all great scopes.

as mentioned above, point and shoot.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Simple enough. I did some reading on them yesterday also, what information I could find other than sales.

I understand there is no magnification (1X), and have seen pictures of them on turkey guns, shotguns, and tactical weaponry, which gives the impression they are great for close up snap shots. So basically anything under 50 yards? And unless you have superb vision (which is why I have scoped all my long guns), I wouldn't put one on a varmint rifle?


----------



## jimofcfd (Feb 14, 2005)

eyesman_01 said:


> Simple enough. I did some reading on them yesterday also, what information I could find other than sales.
> 
> I understand there is no magnification (1X), and have seen pictures of them on turkey guns, shotguns, and tactical weaponry, which gives the impression they are great for close up snap shots. So basically anything under 50 yards? And unless you have superb vision (which is why I have scoped all my long guns), I wouldn't put one on a varmint rifle?


The dot sights aren't really meant for varmint guns. Most of them have a 4MOA dot, which would be a 4 inch circle at 100 yds. They are more intended for quick target acquisition and they work quite well for that.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

I've always thought a Savage 24 12ga./.223 with a red dot would be a hot ticket for a calling gun. I just can't lay down my bolt guns to get one.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jimofcfd said:


> The dot sights aren't really meant for varmint guns. Most of them have a 4MOA dot, which would be a 4 inch circle at 100 yds. They are more intended for quick target acquisition and they work quite well for that.


Unless it it the lighted reticle scopes, which are often referred to as "red dot", that you are talking about. They provide either an illuminated 'red dot' at the center of the crosshair or an illuminated portion of the crosshair itself. These types of "red dots" are quite nice and effective for varmint rifles. Burris makes some very nice models.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got one dialed in on a paintball gun. "Killed" quite a few people with it when we play. 

Love it.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I have two reddot's. Both are Truglo. One is a 1x mag and the other is a 2x mag. I like the single power the best. They work very well. Here is a pic of the setup I have on my 870 wingmaster with the 2x mag reddot by truglo.

Start at 25 yards when you zero it in. Then move to 50, 75, and 100. Check your ammo for it's drop curve and use the math to zero it in at 100 yds. You should be able to hold 3-5 inch groups at 100 without any issues. I think you'll really like them.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> Unless it it the lighted reticle scopes, which are often referred to as "red dot", that you are talking about. They provide either an illuminated 'red dot' at the center of the crosshair or an illuminated portion of the crosshair itself. These types of "red dots" are quite nice and effective for varmint rifles. Burris makes some very nice models.


I have a lighted mil dot 6-24x42 on my varmint gun now and love it. Very accurate and can really reach out there. That dot is great in low light situations. I have no intention of swapping it out.

I've had a lot of time on my hands this winter and the red dots like the tru-glo caught my attention while surfing other sites and wanted to know more about them and their applications.

Thanks for the responses. Been a big help. Might have to try one on my turkey gun this spring just for s&g. Otherwise, the various powered scopes I have mounted better suit these old eyes and the hunting I do.


----------



## Tuckerp229 (Feb 27, 2009)

Red dots are fantastic as long as one uses them for their intended design purpose. Quick on target and short range. The same features that make them great for their design purpose make them not so good for other purposes such as target or long range shooting. The usual 4ma is too large for smaller than "pie plate" accuracy at 100 yards and above.


----------

